# Prolapsed Fallopian Tube



## barbacasec (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi-
patient has a prolapsed fallopian tube through the vaginal cuff. They are going to do a repair/revision of the vaginal cuff. Can any body help with a CPT code? I was thinking 57282???or a 57423 ???? any ideas?  

thanks
Casey


----------

